# Prostate Cancer - suggestions



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Good morning everyone

Hope the weekend has been kind to you

Thinking about the number of references to Prostate Cancer; various threads, different stories and experiences.

I wondered if a subsection devoted to this could be added to the Health and Fitness section.

My principal reason being that most owners of motorhomes would seem to be in (or approaching) the age group in which Prostate problems, including cancer become more likely.

It is well espoused that all men would eventually develop PC if they live long enough, and don't die from some other cause.

I understand fully that there are other medical problems that are equally worrying, and I by no means want to detract from these as they are equally serious to those suffering.
It is just that the likelihood, the possible outcomes and the various experiences already shared suggest that PC is going to be a regular issue on the forums.

My suggestion is to have a separate sub forum for Prostate Cancer, that Non-members and internet browsers can benefit from too, but with a link to a Subscribers Bar section so that things of a personal nature can be discussed, should members wish to share them with those they trust.

I would re-iterate that I understand that this is not the only serious health issue to face people => 50, but it is common, and we seem to be getting more frequent reports and queries.

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I know what you mean but there are better expertise ie:
http://community.macmillan.org.uk/groups/prostate-cancer/forum/default.aspx

Don't forget with women its Breast or Ovarian etc.
My Mesothelioma is the next one as it will peak in 2020.

I think the subject could be put into one headline here but people don't always put Motorhome subjects into the right heading.

I have often thought of doing a poll to see how many of us are suffering with Cancer because it seems everyone I know has it or a partner , relative has.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Paul and Mavis.

I've just been looking at the Health and Fitness section and found the same suggestion from Paul just five months ago.

Paul said at that time: _*Also - without wishing to overshadow other equally distressing health issues; could I propose that a PC discussion area is considered?

This is such a common illness in men of the age range that are likely to be motorhome owners, and I think by keeping the subject on the boil it will encourage others to have the tests, help to reassure those who are worried, provide comfort to those who have less than pleasant prognosis, and also demonstrate understanding for those who have lost loved ones to this condition

I do fully appreciate there are other types of cancer, and other illnesses, but the reality is that all men will develop prostate cancer if they live long enough

I'm not too proud, and certainly not too brave to take comfort and encouragement from others in the same situation, and I am more than willing to reciprocate

Awareness may pre-empt a worsening condition thereby mitigating any effects (might save a life, help maintain general health, possibly help to maintain an active and fulfilled life)

Had I considered checks a year earlier I might still be able to enjoy certain things in life that have been taken away too soon.*_

There are 6 long pages of Health and Fitness threads... How would/could you categorise them? It's interesting that there's no obvious mention of prostate cancer until Hampshireman last Dec. So I guess it HAS been brought more under the spotlight.

If we had a sub-section on cancer, would we then need to split that down into further sub-sections to reflect the various forms of cancer and their respective treatments?

Back to you... :roll: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree Norman as it is something that is discussed as and when someone needs advice or a cuddle. :wink: 
I also get help from facebook where there are groups of people suffering with the same cancers and also the Macmillian site as I mentioned before.

http://www.medicinenet.com/prostate_cancer/article.htm


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Good evening Norman & Mavis

Thank you for your interest and response

My suggestion was based partly on the premise that men around the age of 50 (just as in my case) may not overtly seek out references to prostate cancer, but would maybe investigate further if the subject was included on a website or in a publication that they had an interest in.

A little like the principle of impulse buying i.e. It happens to be there so I'll take a look even though I hadn't considered the notion previously.

I also considered that in the case of PC, the earlier the detection/diagnosis the less likely it is to be fatal; and that a reasonably large potential audience can be reached by discussion on forums like MHF

I have never subscribed to PC websites, and have to state that my contact with MacMillan after my initial prognosis left me very distressed as it was taken for granted by the person I first spoke to that I would not survive more than a few months

This is in no way intended to comment adversley on MacMillan, but just to illustrate that I personally decided that I didn't yet want to be exposed to the knolwedge and information that was directed at me

I admit it; I'm a coward, and I didn't want to be told I was going to die
I wanted to hear about how people defeated it, and how I could maybe defeat it

Reading the experience of others on MHF, being able to draw on their experiences, their outcomes, and also to share my experiences if requested is for me a preferable medium to visiting a PC website or web based support group as I may end up swimming into water that is too deep for me to handle

Maybe I'm just being a little selfish

What I do know though is that I have come to regard some of the MHF members very highly, including you two without hesitation, and I feel able to share in a way I could not do comfortably on a dedicated website

My suggestion is probably not practicable, and may even seem a little exclusive, but it was just a suggestion from the heart
Maybe should try to use the brain organ more often

My heartfelt best wishes to all suffering from cancer, and those having lost loved ones
I wish it didn't happen, but I take comfort in knowing there are others who know how I feel some days

With kindest regards

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I do know exactly what you mean by the Macmillan site as it can be very depressing-- but it has some very good info on the different cancers.
I get more help from Facebook and we Meso sufferes help each other out when in trouble but also make each other laugh and the Lung Cancer Society have asked me to do a Talk on October 2nd in the Novetel Hotel in London with Doctors from Europe and UK which I find a great honour.
So yes I know where your coming from but we all do talk very well on the forum and there are so many friends here that have gone through /going through the same troubles so keep talking on here --someone is listening :wink:


----------

